# WTF? Team Dynamics FAIL



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

Sooooo - see anything odd with the line of wheels in the back? 









How about now? (notice the part number is the same for both wheels) :sly:









Yeah - WTF? right! :screwy:

















And here is the difference measured from the seating surface to the front: :screwy:

















And the reason that is that the hub hits the inside of the centerbore on the thinner of the wheels before the mating surfaces can make contact. Here is the centerbore depth measurement: 


















So far the Team Dynamics Pro Race 1 wheels are the only 15" wheels I can find that will clear my brakes and fit under my fenders (requires 35mm or higher offset). I sure am glad I have that other set - they just happen to be et+48 so I can run a 5mm spacer and make it a total of et+43 like the suspension was designed for. :thumbup:

Has anyone else had problems with Team Dynamics wheels? It seems like someone had a bit too much Guinness before going to work at the wheel factory that day. :beer: :banghead:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure it's the incorrect part sticker that threw the guy off... I'm sure they'd be happy to get that squared away for you. Honest mistake, me thinks :thumbup:


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm sure it's the incorrect part sticker that threw the guy off... I'm sure they'd be happy to get that squared away for you. Honest mistake, me thinks :thumbup:


Well - when you measure backspace and calculate offset - they are all the same. And these wheels have been discontinued now for quite some time. :banghead:


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

And here is how that part number breaks down:

P/N
5	Color code (Hi Po Silver)
P	Tye (Pro Race)
1	Type (1)
-	first digit of diameter not needed as only 15-17 available
5	second digit of diameter (15")
7	First digit of width (7.0")
0	Second digit of width (7.0")
3	firt digit of offset (et+35)
5	second digit of offset (et+35)
5	number of lug holes (5x100)
1	first digit of PCD (5x100)
0	second digit of PCD (5x100)
0	Third digit of PCD (5x100)

So in all technicality the part number does describe both wheels perfectly - it's just odd that there are two versions of the wheel. :facepalm:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I have two sets of Team Dynamics wheels, but they are Pro Race 1.2's (one set of 17"s & one set of 18"s). I have never seen the lug holes so small like the ones in your photos. So you are saying you had one set from before and picked up another set which doesn't match the old ones? It also appears that your are saying the two sets are different offsets (one being et35 the other being et48)?


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

OddJobb said:


> I have two sets of Team Dynamics wheels, but they are Pro Race 1.2's (one set of 17"s & one set of 18"s). I have never seen the lug holes so small like the ones in your photos. So you are saying you had one set from before and picked up another set which doesn't match the old ones? It also appears that your are saying the two sets are different offsets (one being et35 the other being et48)?


I have one set at ET48 and all those wheels are the same. Nothing fishy there. They are a little different than the ET35 stuff - but that's to be expected. 

It's the other set that is a problem. they are ET35, all 4 have the same part number as each other, but one is different as seen in the photos above.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok. I see. I noticed the color of that one wheel also did not match. I'm not sure what to tell you. Although, I still see the Pro Race 1's as still being available from Team Dynamics. Have you tried emailing Team Dynamics to see why that one wheel may be different? It just looks odd to me as I've never seen one with lug holes like that.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

OddJobb said:


> Ok. I see. I noticed the color of that one wheel also did not match. I'm not sure what to tell you. Although, I still see the Pro Race 1's as still being available from Team Dynamics. Have you tried emailing Team Dynamics to see why that one wheel may be different? It just looks odd to me as I've never seen one with lug holes like that.


I did email them, and in previous conversations they told me they no longer make or carry the Pro Race 1. the 1.2 has far less caliper clearance and will not fit. Luckily I have a line on another set - I hope they measure up OK so i can buy them and get some sticky meats on the GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

that's so strange. probably just a mistake at the factory. i had a set myself, luckily didn't run into any problems. overall they are awesome wheels.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

pattrick02 said:


> that's so strange. probably just a mistake at the factory. i had a set myself, luckily didn't run into any problems. overall they are awesome wheels.


 Yeah, my other set is great too, one took 0 weight when I had the new tires installed. Very smooth and pleasing wheels. I have them on the car now:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

FrankenCar said:


> Yeah, my other set is great too, one took 0 weight when I had the new tires installed. Very smooth and pleasing wheels. I have them on the car now:


 yeah, same with me. i had to put almost no weight on them when balancing. 

car looks awesome, as well as the wheels..very nice! :thumbup:


----------

